# Red Alert 2, problem connecting to internet



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Ok, i have a complicated problem here  :

I didnt have any problems installing RA2 and it works fine if I just play a normal game, but i cant connect to and play the game on the internet.

When i try to go into 'Internet' and 'Quick Game' or pretty much anything there on the internet part it tells me i need an update for the game, so i tell it to download it, and it says finding patch... then it doesnt do anything for a little bit, then it gives me a message that tells me to check my internet connection. But my internet connection is fine. Also, i try to run the RA2 Auto Update, but that doesnt work either

I think I've tried all of the suggestions on the westwood studios/ EA games support that i could find but nothing seems to be working.

If this helps to figure out a solution: I have Windows XP, and i found the patches for the game and installed them (but it still tells me i need another patch), and my computer connects to the internet through a Netgear WGR614 wireless router (i dont know if its has anything to do with the problem but it might.

So, please help me anyone. thanks.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Well, I think I found the real problem. It looks like my router doesn't support IPX which the game uses, so even if i was able to connect, i really wouldn't be able to play. So is there any solution to this? Is there anyting that will somehow translate/convert IPX into TCP/IP, so I would be able to play through my router?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

IPX is for LAN based multiplayer games.

It's been a while since I messed with C&C: RA2. I will have to look into it


----------



## n0_r35p3ct (May 16, 2006)

I had the same problem! Now I know what to do! Thanks dudes!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Prehaps that they have stopped it. I read somewhere about the C&C Pack that had all of them that they are not going to do the internet based games on RA2 and earlier.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

ok, thanks for the help, but i have another question: Im also trying to set up a LAN game, but seince my router doesent support IPX is there a way around it to hook up a Lan game?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

What router do you have?


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

My router is a Netgear WGR614 v6 router.


----------



## kalisun (Aug 6, 2003)

Are you still talking about RA2? If so try and setup a game on your network and see if it works, I think I had another program but can't rememmber the name.....if not try this program to see if it helps:

http://www.infoceptor.com/files/warcraft3.shtml - battleLAN

www.hamachi.cc - Hamachi


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

yes i am still talking about RA2. I will give that program a try.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

The battleLan program didnt work, but i did solve my networking problem by just connecting the two computers directly (not through router) and it works fine. So that part of my problem is pretty much solved. But i am looking into more the internet problem that i have. Aparently strike-team.net and something called XWIS is now supporting the online stuff for Red Alert 2, but im not sure how to use it it says (and im copying and pasting from their site): 
Simply connect to XWIS by clicking "internet" in your game menu, and login with your desired username and password. Once you have logged in that nickname is automatically registered for you. 
-This doesnt seem to work for me. As stated above it says i need a patch and I try to download it and it tells me i need to check my internet connection.
So, if anyone here can help that would be great, but if not i will look more into this and maybe try a help forum with them.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Hey - see more about this here:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=471058


----------



## Juno125 (Jun 3, 2006)

I have a problem with RA2, I click on network game and it refers me back to the main menu. When I accessed the network properties through the options menu, it says that I do not have a network card my laptop does have a network card.


----------



## cramill (May 13, 2006)

Juno125 said:


> I have a problem with RA2, I click on network game and it refers me back to the main menu. When I accessed the network properties through the options menu, it says that I do not have a network card my laptop does have a network card.


start your own thread


----------

